
America's 100 Largest Landowners (2016) - nikolay
http://www.landreport.com/americas-100-largest-landowners/
======
troydavis
The stories behind some of these plots are amazing. Here’s part of #4, Stan
Kroenke: [http://www.landreport.com/2016/07/land-report-deal-of-the-
ce...](http://www.landreport.com/2016/07/land-report-deal-of-the-century-
waggoner-ranch/)

